# Mylar bag question???????



## anna40 (Mar 3, 2010)

does food in a mylar bag have to go in a food grade bucket or can i just put in a regular plastic bin (not food grade). Also can i put dry breakfast cereal in mylar bags??


----------



## OnTheRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

anna40 said:


> does food in a mylar bag have to go in a food grade bucket or can i just put in a regular plastic bin (not food grade). Also can i put dry breakfast cereal in mylar bags??


Make sure you use some oxyen absorbers inside the mylar bags. The main purpose of the buckets is to protect from critters, etc. - so regular plastic bins should do the trick.


----------



## survivalprepdotnet (Mar 11, 2010)

OnTheRiver said:


> Make sure you use some oxyen absorbers inside the mylar bags. The main purpose of the buckets is to protect from critters, etc. - so regular plastic bins should do the trick.


Right. Since your bags will be sealed up anyway, there won't be any contact between what's inside the bag and the bucket itself.

Speaking of which, I'd been getting buckets from a local donut shop but they've had a pretty low supply recently. Any suggestions on the best places to get buckets cheap? Lids and buckets together are selling for about $5 at Walmart, but I'd like to get them cheaper than that if possible.


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

www.bucketpacking.com

Video we made years ago to help folks learn how to CORRECTLY pack their own food for long term storage, the same way the professionals use.

How to pack food for long term storage

Is a blog site answering some of the more commonly asked food storage questions.

Welcome under food storage- shows you how to put together a basic 1 year supply for less than a dollar a day.

Good luck
Lowdown3


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

OnTheRiver said:


> Make sure you use some oxyen absorbers inside the mylar bags. The main purpose of the buckets is to protect from critters, etc. - so regular plastic bins should do the trick.


Excuse me for asking a dumb question but why mylar bags? Won't regular plastic bags be just as effective?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Plastic bags even the vac sealed ones over time will let oxygen through. Mylar bags stop light an oxygen an if ya got a foodsaver can be vac sealed. Also some folk use a home vacuum ta do the same.

Check with resteraunts an pizza places fer buckets as well as yer local big box grocery stores.


----------

